
The future of cities is the Micropolis - baron816
https://medium.com/@baronmaximilianwilleford/the-future-of-cities-is-the-micropolis-dae02f4b233b
======
sharemywin
I dreamed the future city. it was a giant pyramid where your yard was your
neighbor's roof. and you took giant escalators up the inside of the building.
And the inside was a giant atrium.

------
dsfyu404ed
As long as land is cheaper than construction this is a pipe dream.

~~~
baron816
If you eliminate transportation costs and factor in lower taxes and energy
costs, it may be a wash.

More and more people want to live in cities where both land and construction
is expensive.

YC is trying to build new cities, and I was hoping to catch their eye here.

